# Oil Change and warranty question



## volvoguy1979 (Jul 31, 2009)

My 08 Rabbit is due for it's first oil change. I have done several oil changes myself so I know I can handle this myself.
My question is wether or not this will void my warranty? It's the first oil change it's ever had, so I want to make sure I don't void my warranty, should there be a problem with the car in the future.
thanks in advance!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change and warranty question (volvoguy1979)*

If you do it yourself just keep the receipts and make sure the oil you use has the VW approval (502.00). You'll only void your warranty if you put something in there that shouldn't be, or if something goes wrong and you can't prove you put the right product in.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change and warranty question (volvoguy1979)*

As much as VW would like you to think otherwise, with its "Dealer Stamp" B.S. in the owner's manual, the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act allows you to have maintenance done wherever you'd like - an independent local shop, your garage, etc.
You do have to meet the interval and oil spec requirements, so keep your receipts as rickjaguar's already mentioned.
I'll let the VW dealer do the first three freebie oil changes (we have an '09), but I'll be doing subsequent ones myself.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Oil Change and warranty question (IrregularApocalypse)*

In addition to receipts, I also take pictures of the odometer when I complete the service for additional documentation.


----------



## HalfaV10 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Oil Change and warranty question (IrregularApocalypse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IrregularApocalypse* »_As much as VW would like you to think otherwise, with its "Dealer Stamp" B.S. in the owner's manual, the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act allows you to have maintenance done wherever you'd like - an independent local shop, your garage, etc.
You do have to meet the interval and oil spec requirements, so keep your receipts as rickjaguar's already mentioned.
I'll let the VW dealer do the first three freebie oil changes (we have an '09), but I'll be doing subsequent ones myself.


Interesting. I just bought a 2009 2.5 Jetta and I know the first oil change at 10,000 miles would be covered by the dealership, but I don't really want to drive the car for the first 10,000 miles with no oil change.








Maybe I don't need an oil change after 3-5,000 but if they say there's a break-in period, I think the "break-in oil" should be changed.
Where can I get the oem filter and german castrol for the change? will they know I changed it and will it cause any problems? The salesman and service manager said it wasn't necessary..


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Oil Change and warranty question (HalfaV10)*

Go on whatever your service record says when your first change is due.
The dealer will have the filter, or any motor factors / parts place, same with the oil.
Mann, bosch, mahl, etc are all oem.


----------

